# Monthly Computer Cube Competition 14: August 2010 (special edition!)



## qqwref (Aug 1, 2010)

This is the monthly speedsolving.com computer cube competition! But... it's *a bit different this time*. 2x2 and 3x3 seem to be the only popular events, so for this month I've kicked it up a notch on the others. Who doesn't like a challenge, eh? They're all best of 1 except 3BLD, so you don't have to go crazy if you don't like solving so much.

Here are the rules.
- Do all of the solves for each event consecutively (no practice solves in between), and you must decide that you're doing official solves right before you start the first one. You can redo a solve if you get a computer-related problem.
- You may use any simulator you want (if it supports the puzzle of course).
- *NO MACROS!* You can't do more than one turn per key press.
- Try to keep inspection under 15 seconds.
- I have the right to ask for proof that you are capable of the times you claim.
- For the 3x3 and 2x2 events, the top 5 people get 6, 4, 3, 2, and 1 points in that order. For every other event, _everyone_ who submits a non-DNF time gets 5 points.

Here are some useful simulators:
- Ryan Heise's hi-games.
- Ryan Heise's 3x3 BLD sim.
- Gelatinbrain for many puzzles.
- Jeremy Fleischman's jflySim + qqTimer.
- Mitchell Stern's NxN clock simulator.
- My jsclock (dvorak version) or Tim Sun's sim for 3x3 clock.
- My qCube.
- My IsoMinxSim.

This competition is over. Results are here.

The current list of puzzles are as follows:
- *2x2x2*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *8x8x8*: Best of 1.
- *9x9x9*: Best of 1.
- *10x10x10*: Best of 1.
- *20x20x20*: Best of 1.
- *1x5x5*: Best of 1.
- *4x4x5*: Best of 1.
- *4x5x5*: Best of 1.
- *3x3x3 BLD*: Best of 5.
- *Clock (10x10)*: Best of 1.
- *Clock (20x20)*: Best of 1.
- *Clock (30x30)*: Best of 1.
- *Deep-Cut Helicopter Cube*: Best of 1. (This is gelatinbrain 3.3.3.)
- *Gigaminx*: Best of 1.
- *Lattice Cube*: Best of 1. (This is gelatinbrain 3.2.7.)
- *Master FTO*: Best of 1. (This is gelatinbrain 4.1.8.)
- *Master Pyraminx*: Best of 1. (This is gelatinbrain 5.1.10.)
- *Master Skewb*: Best of 1. (This is gelatinbrain 3.2.2.)
- *Master Super-X*: Best of 1. (This is gelatinbrain 3.4.5.)
- *Square-2*: Best of 1. (Use jflysim.)
- *Teraminx*: Best of 1.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh boy...
I was just thinking about doing a teraminx solve the other day...
I guess I have some motivation now.

*1x5x5: 2:23.594*
*Gigaminx: 1:09:05.687*


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 1, 2010)

congrats qq you have officially gotten me to love computer cubes

*2x2:* 5.96, 9.85, 11.64, 9.89, 8.69, 7.93, 5.75, 3.95, 6.70, 10.17, 7.44, 4.45 = *7.68* (a couple PLL skips )
*3x3:* 53.29, 32.14, 37.25, 41.18, 36.27, 38.01, 49.47, 33.40, 35.01, 42.06, 30.27, 51.03 = *39.58* getting more used to this
*1x5x5:* *1:42.066* this thing is weird
*Clock (10x10):* *5:36.243* first day i've ever tried solving solving any size clock 
*Clock (20x20):* *20:20.148* headache

sorry, i'm afraid that might be all I will be able to do for this comp...I don't have enough time to sit in front of the computer for as long as it would take me to solve one of those large cubes or a gigaminx or a 30x30 clock..and as for all that gelatinbrain stuff..I haven't even learned how to solve the normal versions of a Pyraminx, Skewb, FTO, etc...and I'm going back to school soon which means I won't have too much time to mess with them..next month if it is back to normal I should be able to do most things though


----------



## sz35 (Aug 2, 2010)

I want to solve a sq2. when I open jflysim+qqtimer there is no sq2 option, only sq1/


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 2, 2010)

sz35 said:


> I want to solve a sq2. when I open jflysim+qqtimer there is no sq2 option, only sq1/



Go to the Square-1 sim, then select 'Options' in the applet, and change the variation to Square-2.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 2, 2010)

2x2: 4.05, 4.91, 7.55, 9.14, 4.65, 6.34, 4.67, 3.88, 5.84, (11.83), 4.84, (3.58)
I think I'll stick to real 2x2. 
3x3: 14.09, 17.31, 16.82, 15.68, 15.05, (11.46), 15.68, 17.70, (18.59), 16.29, 16.88, 14.69 = 16.02
Pretty good considering I haven't done any computer cubing in quite a while.


----------



## sz35 (Aug 2, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> sz35 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to solve a sq2. when I open jflysim+qqtimer there is no sq2 option, only sq1/
> ...


Thanks 

Sq2: 3:45.17
3x3x3: 20.37, 32.99, 25.12, 22.37, 26.43, 29.39, 28.74, 17.98, 23.00, 22.17, 26.63, 25.10 = *24.93* Yes, I suck at computer cubes, and I'm proud of it.


----------



## MrData (Aug 11, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.05, (1.38), 3.28, 2.25, 5.13, 2.95, 3.59, (6.25), 2.13, 2.69, 4.17, 2.27 *--> 3.15*
Wow. This is really bad. 1.38 was nl.

*3x3:* 13.03, 14.41, 12.24, 12.48, 14.50, 14.49, (15.31), 10.09, 12.22, 11.41, (9.55), 12.69* --> 12.75*
First computer cube avg since I got back from nats. The 9.55 is my new nl pb, everything else was meh.


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 12, 2010)

3x3: 47.30, 57.23, 1:08.44, 39.22, 52.17, 50.06, 49.00, 38.97, 34.97, 42.89, 44.20, 38.25 = 45.93


----------



## plechoss (Aug 12, 2010)

*sq2 : 2:05.38*
*2x2 :* 2.61, 3.28, 2.69, 2.86, 3.44, 2.55, 4.36, 3.25, 1.75, 2.44, 2.17, 2.58 = *2.79* ok
*3x3 :* 8.80, 11.97, 10.58, 13.03, 9.97, 9.78, 9.97, 10.16, 10.09, (14.19), (8.02), 12.84 = *10.72* :/


----------



## Jude (Aug 23, 2010)

*4x4x4*: 1:02.77 --> _kinda annoying cus it was a really good reduction and no OLL parity, but the PLL was just 2 diagonal corners so I did PLL parity and N perm :\_


----------



## mande (Aug 23, 2010)

2x2: 6.33, 4.84, 9.04, 5.43, 6.85, 4.98, (25.70), 12.55, (3.00), 5.33, 5.76, 7.47 = 6.86

Stupid counting 9 and 12.

3x3: 22.70, 23.29, 24.57, 27.98, 28.24, 37.88, 22.34, 35.18, (41.57), (18.95), 20.25, 19.43 = 26.18

I hate computer G-perms.


----------



## zosomaniac (Aug 23, 2010)

*only minxes- big ones*

Gigaminx: 1:45:19 (1783 moves)
Teraminx : 2:54:36 (3473 moves)
both done on ultimate magic cube


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 23, 2010)

Jude said:


> *4x4x4*: 1:02.77 --> _kinda annoying cus it was a really good reduction and no OLL parity, but the PLL was just 2 diagonal corners so I did PLL parity and N perm :\_



Are N-perms as bad on the computer as they are in real life?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 23, 2010)

Jude said:


> *4x4x4*: 1:02.77 --> _kinda annoying cus it was a really good reduction and no OLL parity, but the PLL was just 2 diagonal corners so I did PLL parity and N perm :\_



4x4x4 isn't on the list


----------



## qqwref (Sep 1, 2010)

Here are my submissions for this month.

*8x8x8*: 4:36.774
*9x9x9*: 6:25.538
*10x10x10*: 11:17.943
2102 @ 3.1 lol
*Gigaminx*: 7:05.932
*Teraminx*: 20:07.429
2744 @ 2.27
*3x3x3*: (12.497) 10.912 10.499 9.846 11.234 11.451 9.919 8.529 (8.297) 9.628 9.653 9.759 => 10.143
nice
*2x2x2*: (16.728) 3.169 2.361 2.934 5.199 (1.914) 4.462 3.538 2.973 2.72 8.891 3.678 => 3.993
fail
*Lattice Cube*: 57
*Master Skewb*: 2:01
*Master Super-X*: 2:56
no parity yessss
*Master FTO*: 8:05
*Master Pyraminx*: 2:12
*Clock (10x10)*: 2:11.906
*Clock (20x20)*: 9:59.765
sub10 wooo
*Clock (30x30)*: 25:56.750
6060 moves at 3.893 tps... dang
*4x5x5*: 8:42.625
ugh terrible, kept completely screwing up inner section (warmup was sub4)
*4x4x5*: 2:20.156
good
*Square-2*: 2:12.406
redux was meh
*1x5x5*: 5.828
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF DNF DNF 2:34.48 DNS
thought I wouldn't get one, phew


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 1, 2010)

*8x8x8:* 15:40.14
_Comment - Done on Gabbasoft_

*1x5x5:* 3.946
_Comment - Done on isocubesim_

*4x4x5:* 10:32.507
_Comment - Done on isocubesim, first ever solve was 34:59.xyz :fp I wasted a lot of time trying to solve the middle layer._

*Clock (20x20):* 1:36:24.489
_Comment - Done in 2 parts, 1:20:00 of this was not solving time (should I remove this from the time or not?)_


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 2, 2010)

Jude said:


> *4x4x4*: 1:02.77 --> _kinda annoying cus it was a really good reduction and no OLL parity, but the PLL was just 2 diagonal corners so I did PLL parity and N perm :\_



F R U' R' U' R U R' (U PLL parity U) R U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## qqwref (Sep 3, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> *Clock (20x20):* 1:36:24.489
> _Comment - Done in 2 parts, 1:20:00 of this was not solving time (should I remove this from the time or not?)_


Of course not.



Yes said:


> F R U' R' U' R U R' (U PLL parity U) R U R' U' R' F R F'


You mean F R U' R' U' R U R' (U PLL parity U') F R U R' U' R' F R F' ?
Personally I prefer (L U L') (PLL parity) y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U' F'.


Here are the final results, and then the rankings for all events:

*Final Results*
*1*: qqwref - 99 points!!!
*2*: ben1996123 - 20 points!!
*3*: plechoss & uberCuber - 15 points!
5: hawkmp4 & zosomaniac - 10 points
7: MrData - 7 points
8: sz35 - 6 points
9: Anthony - 4 points
10: mande - 1 point
11: cincyaviation - 0 points 

Individual events:

```
[B]2x2x2[/B]
1. plechoss: 2.787
2. MrData: 3.151
3. qqwref: 3.9925
4. Anthony: 5.587
5. mande: 6.858
6. uberCuber: 7.683

[B]3x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 10.1430
2. plechoss: 10.719
3. MrData: 12.756
4. Anthony: 16.019
5. sz35: 24.932
6. mande: 26.186
7. uberCuber: 39.582
8. cincyaviation: 45.929

[B]8x8x8[/B]
1. qqwref: 4:36.774
2. ben1996123: 15:40.14

[B]9x9x9[/B]
1. qqwref: 6:25.538

[B]10x10x10[/B]
1. qqwref: 11:17.943

[B]20x20x20[/B]

[B]1x5x5[/B]
1. ben1996123: 3.946
2. qqwref: 5.828
3. uberCuber: 1:42.066
4. hawkmp4: 2:23.594

[B]4x4x5[/B]
1. qqwref: 8:42.625
2. ben1996123: 10:32.507

[B]4x5x5[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:20.156

[B]3x3 BLD[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:34.48

[B]Clock (10x10)[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:11.906
2. uberCuber: 5:36.243

[B]Clock (20x20)[/B]
1. qqwref: 9:59.765
2. uberCuber: 20:20.148
3. ben1996123: 1:36:24.489

[B]Clock (30x30)[/B]
1. qqwref: 25:56.750

[B]Deep-Cut Helicopter Cube[/B]

[B]Gigaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 7:05.932
2. hawkmp4: 1:09:05.687
3. zosomaniac: 1:45:19

[B]Lattice Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 57

[B]Master FTO[/B]
1. qqwref: 8:05

[B]Master Pyraminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:12

[B]Master Skewb[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:01

[B]Master Super-X[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:56

[B]Square-2[/B]
1. plechoss: 2:05.38
2. qqwref: 2:12.406
3. sz35: 3:45.17

[B]Teraminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 20:07.429
2. zosomaniac: 2:54:36
```


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 3, 2010)

qqwref said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > *Clock (20x20):* 1:36:24.489
> ...



Ok, didn't think so.


----------

